# Installation / Partitioning ZFS



## 6502 (Dec 3, 2021)

Partitioning step has option "Auto (ZFS)" to format whole disk with ZFS. Is it possible to add another predefined menu which formats ZFS but with separate datasets for /usr, /var, ... and other root folders. I read that many people use such configuration and I think it will be useful if it is automated in standard installation.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2021)

6502 said:


> Is it possible to add another predefined menu which formats ZFS but with separate datasets for /usr, /var, ... and other root folders.


They are separate datasets, by default.


```
fdice@williscorto:~ % zfs list
NAME                 USED  AVAIL     REFER  MOUNTPOINT
zroot               22.5G   256G       88K  /zroot
zroot/ROOT          15.1G   256G       88K  none
zroot/ROOT/default  15.1G   256G     15.1G  /
zroot/tmp            211M   256G      211M  /tmp
zroot/usr           7.17G   256G       88K  /usr
zroot/usr/home      4.21G   256G     4.21G  /usr/home
zroot/usr/ports     1.58G   256G     1.58G  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       1.39G   256G     1.39G  /usr/src
zroot/var           3.04M   256G       88K  /var
zroot/var/audit       88K   256G       88K  /var/audit
zroot/var/crash       88K   256G       88K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log       1.02M   256G     1.02M  /var/log
zroot/var/mail      1.68M   256G     1.68M  /var/mail
zroot/var/tmp         88K   256G       88K  /var/tmp
```
Everything except zroot/usr/home is the default install, I only added zroot/usr/home later on.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Dec 3, 2021)

usr & var are by default always separate datasets with canmount setting off.


----------

